# thread of nightmares



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)

Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight. Like:


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Mojo2 (Mar 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOQAUiIbedQ&list=PLJdYRfQuif3Jsw8cPKvZGhRhu_YWWJBvo&feature=share&index=1]OBAMA!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


>


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 10, 2014)

Somebody post a picture of Oprah or Dianne Feinstein naked. That would make me gargle bleach.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


>



Yesssssssssss, now THAT'S what I'm talkin' 'bout, brutha, RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Mar 11, 2014)

Bodey


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


>



Can you imagine?

"Oh shit!"

You'd have time to take a second breath as you go screaming to your death.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)

Here's another one for folks afraid of heights:


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 11, 2014)

To this day, an image like this gives me chills. I used to have recurring nightmares of standing at the bottom of steps leading up to a door. I don't have a clue why.

I vividly remember fingerpainting in kindergarten and I drew the outline of a house with stairs inside, a door at the top, and a ghost standing on the stairs. Maybe I need a shrink LOL.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 11, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> To this day, an image like this gives me chills. I used to have recurring nightmares of standing at the bottom of steps leading up to a door. I don't have a clue why.
> 
> I vividly remember fingerpainting in kindergarten and I drew the outline of a house with stairs inside, a door at the top, and a ghost standing on the stairs. Maybe I need a shrink LOL.


Then it looks like we'll all need a shrink:


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Forbidden Planet Monster;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYFr3UyVpRA]The Monster From The Id - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Wtf _is_ that???


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Mar 18, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2014)

You want to see a tripped-out movie of nightmares- watch Silent Hill. (The first one). 
Damn that was some creepy shit. 

Silent Hill (2006) - IMDb


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2014)

Every one... empty.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Chuckt (Apr 30, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight. Like:



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KotlCEGNbh8]The Cranberries - Salvation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Chuckt (Apr 30, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdNlL0qfZuk]Hellraiser Full Movie (1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Raisin' some hell &#8212; _shart-style_, baby.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Just look at these frick'n _lowlifes_:


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Bear witness to the power of suggestion, my friends &#8212; and especially, my _enemies_.


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

_"Sleep with one eye open. Gripping your pillow tight. ..."_


----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Apr 30, 2014)

Go to hell without passing 'Go' ...


----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (May 1, 2014)

Crap!  I forgot where I parked my car.








.


----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Jroc (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Kooshdakhaa (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Trinnity (May 2, 2014)

The slender man




nooooooooooo


----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Trinnity (May 2, 2014)

Those soulless eyes.........


----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## pacer (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)

"_Don't you buy what that guy in the bow tie's sellin', sonny_," Mama Shart used to say back in the day.


----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)

Juuuuuuuuust look at this frick'n _lowlife_:


----------



## shart_attack (May 2, 2014)

_"Stare deeply into these eyes and tell me what it is that ails thee, friend."_


----------



## percysunshine (May 2, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> _"Stare deeply into these eyes and tell me what it is that ails thee, friend."_



That would make an awesome avatar, shart.

...an eye...a little bit of pit...scales...

.


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > _"Stare deeply into these eyes and tell me what it is that ails thee, friend."_
> ...



LOL. True.

I like the KGB officer with the gun pointed at us a few pages back for an avatar, too.

Movin' along. Well, until _this_ happens, that is:


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pennywise (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 3, 2014)

I am allergic to bee stings and wasp stings and hornet stings and the like.

My nightmare du jour:


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (May 3, 2014)

"Acrophobia  is an extreme or irrational fear of heights, especially when one is not particularly high up.

Acrophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Shart needs to move to Colorado, and get high up..

.


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:
			
		

> I am allergic to bee stings and wasp stings and hornet stings and the like.
> 
> My nightmare du jour:



Drat.

You just busted me out.

Wasps and African killer bee swarms were gonna be my next thing on this, holmes.



percysunshine said:


> "Acrophobia  is an extreme or irrational fear of heights, especially when one is not particularly high up.
> 
> Acrophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Shart needs to move to Colorado, and get high up...



Whew. I'm out on that, man.

(I kinda don't think we're talkin' 'bout the same sort of "high," but) I have traveled the bottom of the Rockies going down the east side of Arizona.

I think there were a coupla times that my bros and me were at 10,000 ft. on that.

Movin' along:


----------



## percysunshine (May 3, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> IlarMeilyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. The car looks about 1960 era. Probably no collision air bags.

.


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > IlarMeilyr said:
> ...



LOL, like it would matter if it had them on this road, anyway.

And you may be right about the car's year model. But it looks like an early- to mid-80s model Jeep Wagoneer to me.


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)

One more pic of the scumbag that opened this thread:


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)

^ _That_ cloaked figure ^ showed up in an ultrasound of a four-month-old fetus a few years ago.


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (May 3, 2014)

I kept having dreams about visiting this man and asking for an acting job. I was told to get out and never return on a threat of death,,,several nights later I dreamt I did returned to see the man and was chased by henchmen..I did get away...rather odd


----------



## shart_attack (May 3, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (May 3, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I kept having dreams about visiting this man and asking for an acting job. I was told to get out and never return on a threat of death,,,several nights later I dreamt I did returned to see the man and was chased by henchmen..I did get away...rather odd



Choose the red pill...

.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 3, 2014)

Nightmare


----------



## shart_attack (May 4, 2014)




----------



## April (May 4, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>


----------



## percysunshine (May 4, 2014)

Kiss;







They came up short in the nightmare contest.

.


----------



## shart_attack (May 4, 2014)




----------



## April (May 4, 2014)

Death By Barbie « The Jailbreak ? Infotainment for Creatives


----------



## shart_attack (May 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 13, 2014)

Atretochoana eiseltip


----------



## shart_attack (May 14, 2014)




----------



## April (May 14, 2014)




----------



## April (May 16, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## strollingbones (May 17, 2014)

damn could we get a graphic warning?  


none of this shit would bother me at night....my biggest nightmare is 






 not the damned tornado....high school....i have nightmares of going back to high school


----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 17, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> damn could we get a graphic warning?



Damn, can we get a graphic warning for the second 'toon in your signature there, slick?

The thread's been rollin' right along here in The Lounge for months, and nobody's ever complained a bit 'til now.

The title of the thread _alone_ should be enough to make anyone who has an IQ above room temperature and is thinking about paying it a visit know that we're not posting pics of sugar 'n' spice and everything nice.

These are not REAL heads, for crying out loud.



			
				strollingbones said:
			
		

> none of this shit would bother me at night....my biggest nightmare is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh heh m heh heh, cool.


----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)

_"In Soviet Russia, gulag become YOU!!!"_


----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 22, 2014)




----------



## April (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)

How the hell did I find my way into here.

Exit, stage left.

[ame=http://youtu.be/Q3-a4qWCtIg]Snagglepuss Exit Stage Left - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (May 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)

Workin' _Eight Days a Week_ to keep you from gettin' to sleep: that's what makes us sharts run.


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## R.C. Christian (May 26, 2014)

You people don't know terror until you've met a shadow person.


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)

Say "CHEESE," guy!!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)

Somebody needs to tell ^ that guy ^ to try the _Gillette Mach Three Turbo_!!!


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)

Another pic of ^ him ^, just to keep you on your toes.


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)

Here's another pic of the lowlife seen on page 29 (post# 425), this one showing his full body. Ugh:


----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## April (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 26, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)

Cool dreads, man.


----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 27, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Politico (Jun 21, 2014)

I have to say after 37 pages I have yet to see any images I have ever seen in any of my dreams.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 21, 2014)

Politico said:


> I have to say after 37 pages I have yet to see any images I have ever seen in any of my dreams.



You're missing the point.

The thread is merely designed to find things of which to be scared is all.


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)

Props and a big thanks to AngelsNDemons for this one.

(Also seen on post #113 of this thread.  )


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)

Pennywise 

(And props and a big thanks to mudwhistle for the pic, which is also post #82 of this thread.  )


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)

(Another props and thanks to AngelsNDemons, as this pic was discovered here.  )


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## MeBelle (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)

NLT said:


>


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Props and a big thanks to AngelsNDemons for this one.
> 
> (Also seen on post #113 of this thread.  )


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## peach174 (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Oct 6, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)

What a kick ass Halloween costume _that_ would be, huh? 

Vigilante


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 6, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>













Abruptly sits up in bed screaming over and over until hoarse then screams silently, "The horror...The horror!"


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Oct 6, 2014)

An Israel hating Iranian wizard cooks up a  "mushroom surprise" for Halloween


----------



## April (Oct 6, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



Blech!  That could certainly give me nightmares!


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Oh no!!!  Not bunny stew!!!


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)

(These are from here, btw: Scary GIFs 30 Creepy GIFs That Will Terrify You  )


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 8, 2014)

"When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying the cross." Sinclair Lewis

"As long as terrorists want nuclear weapons to use, and nuclear weapons exist, terrorists will eventually get nuclear weapons. (Any event without a zero percent chance of occuring has a 100% chance of occuring projected foward over an indefinite amount of time.)" - Me.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)

AngelsNDemons


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



The dentist's chair IS like torture after all.    They don't even really have to try.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 8, 2014)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space!    These clowns have NO sense of humor.


----------



## April (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)

For us loyal _American Horror Story: Freak Show_ fans, ^ that ^ murderer is Mr. Twisty the Clown.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## armada (Oct 11, 2014)

You see nightmares every night and then in next morning you paint it? 

Sent from my Glasky tab S


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> For us loyal _American Horror Story: Freak Show_ fans, ^ that ^ murderer is Mr. Twisty the Clown.



I've always thought clowns were creepy.  Creepiest real life killer clown serial killer, John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> For us loyal _American Horror Story: Freak Show_ fans, ^ that ^ murderer is Mr. Twisty the Clown.





			
				chrisl said:
			
		

> I've always thought clowns were creepy.  Creepiest real life killer clown serial killer, John Wayne Gacy.



Aaaaaaaaaand on that note, here's* some of your boy's artwork.

(A head's up: if you suffer panic attacks, you prolly should go ahead and pop some valley girls right about now.  )





_Pogo In the Making_, Gacy called this painting he made.​

shartnotes​____________________________________________________

* The Ten Creepiest Paintings by Serial Killer John Wayne Gacy Miami New Times


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

_Handprint and Clowns_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

_Sex Skull_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

*




*
_Self-Portrait_, the serial murderer dubbed this one.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

_Pogo the Clown_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

*



*

_Patches_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

*



*

_Pogo and Clown Skull_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

_Hi Ho With Clown_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

*



*

_Lou Jacobs_.​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

Click ^ it ^ to enlarge, and then give a long, deep glance at the pic's right wall.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)

More "art" by serial killer John Wayne Gacy.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



Oh, I see.  So you WANT me to have nightmares?


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>



I LOVE the Wizard of Oz.  Even still as an adult, I watch it every year.    The flying monkeys were always scary to me as a kid.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 13, 2014)

Fortunately for me, as an adult, it is a VERY rare occurrence when I even have a dream that I can remember, never mind any nightmares.  I usually sleep very well every night.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Look very closely at the gal's feet:

Do they touch the stairs? ​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Mertex


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

^ From _The Blair Witch Project_. ^​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

^ From the film _The Cabin in the Woods_. ^


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Look at the mirror's upper right corner.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Awesome.

Sounds like this thread's doin' its job.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.

Looks very Crowley-esque. 






Agree, Mertie?


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know what "crowley-esque" is.....


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

Mertex said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You don't think there are similarities between the pic you posted and the O.T.O. symbol?

(The name of Crowley above is hyperlinked, FYI. Click it.)

Moving along:


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Prolly.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>



What's that from, hun?

I can't place it.


----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



_Stay Alive_ an Elizabeth Bathory story...


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 13, 2014)

Also known as the blood countess...one of history's most ruthless serial killers...


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Judicial review (Oct 23, 2014)

Something about gothic Girls that are hot.....


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight. Like:





psst...shart ...this should be your avatar...

.


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight. Like:


I don't have any pictures of my ex.

And the nightmares that she never left have slacked off after 18 years.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 23, 2014)

Mertex said:


>


Keith Richards???


----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)

​


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

shartstarter said:
			
		

> Post a pic of something you don't want to see in your dreams tonight. Like:





			
				percysunshine said:
			
		

> psst...shart ...this should be your avatar...



Thanks.

If I ever change the one I currently have, this'll prolly be my next one, though:


----------



## April (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

^ That ^ ain't no _sandstorm_.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jroc (Oct 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


>




ok I'll put a bag over her face not too scary


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

Ain't she cute, Jroc my man?


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)

By far, my favorite .gif of all in the entirety of this thread.

From this 1984 film: Dreamscape 1984 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Jroc (Oct 23, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Ain't she cute, Jroc my man?


Yeah I like kittys


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)

Guess who's here?


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## skye (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)

mamooth said:


>


 

​


----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## April (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Grandma (Oct 27, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> Guess who's here?




I thought it was Samara...


----------



## shart_attack (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Nov 3, 2014)

Source: Goddess_Ashtara


----------



## April (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Nov 18, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


>


 
WTF?????????????


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)

AngelsNDemons said:


> ​



That's ugly.   Nightmare for sure!!


----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2014)

boedicca said:


> View attachment 34796


----------



## April (Dec 10, 2014)




----------

